# Red Cap agents at Penn Station



## Ryan M (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello!

With my only prior long distance experience being pre-assigned seating on the Auto Train I'm just curious how things work at Penn Station. I'll be taking a Thursday Lake Shore Limited in coach and do have one large suitcase to check.

For the long distance trains if I tip the Red Cap agents for the bags do they usually let people board early or do I have to do the usual wait on the lower level and rush down the stairs at full speed once the arrival pops up on screen?

I'm just trying for a lefthand side window seat on the departure trip.

Thanks!


----------



## AG1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Checking a bag at the counter does not gain Red Cap service to the train. You can obtain Red Cap service to help you and your carry-on baggage to the train, however, and this usually is done before the "regular "people board.


----------



## Ryan M (Oct 5, 2015)

So I would be better off going to the Red Cap service agents right away?


----------



## AG1 (Oct 5, 2015)

The few Red Caps at NYP usually load the carry-on baggage of 5-10 people on their carts and make several trips. Because the LSL starts at NYP, you have a good chance of a left window even if you board with the "regular" people.


----------



## PVD (Oct 7, 2015)

Very often North/West bound at NYP they try to cluster passengers to specific destinations into specific cars, but that's on Empire Service, not so sure about LSL. I've only taken a sleeper out of NYP on that one. The train for the time being is also pulling up extra cars out of NYP, they are not joining the Boston section temporarily, so for passengers going past Albany, there may be extra room out of NYP, but I don't know.


----------

